# Can a boot be too stiff for a noob?



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Get the stiffer boot. There will be an adjustment period but afterwards you will be better off.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Stiff boots respond better to input, so the stiffer you go, the quicker the board will respond with less effort. You can always not tie the upper portion of the boot as tight so you technically get a softer flex off the boot. As you become more comfortable with the flex, start tightening up the laces more. I ride the F20s and they're a great boot.


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

I am pretty much in the same boat as you. I decided to get the Ride Insano boots and think that they will be of use as I get better. From what I was reading, the F22 is for almost exclusive all mountain while the F20 is a little softer/more forgiving. If you are like me and don't have any aspirations of park just get the stiffer boot. GL!


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

Cool, thanks. I got some clearance 2010 F22s on the way, woot!


----------



## Starter (Jul 16, 2010)

sorry didnt see you had picked your boots already. hope they are super comfy.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

F22's will be good. Only boots I know of that would possibly be too stiff are the driver x. Holy hell are those things stiff.


----------



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

i believe boots should just be confortable... unless your extremely serious about the sport


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

Rode my first 4 days last spring and ended up buying F22s as my first boot. I have 3 days in them, they're fantastic and you'll love them (if they fit).


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

Yea, I don't think anyone is suggesting purchasing boots which are uncomfortable. You should try on a few pairs and see which ones you like. Even people who are "extremely serious" don't buy boots that hurt their feet. You can get very comfortable boots at different stiffnesses. I had heard great things about the Salomons but read they tend to be narrower and with my big feet I didn't bother going out of my way to try em.


----------



## snajper69 (Jan 4, 2010)

I just received my Salomon F20 and I love the way they feel 2010 for 90 I can't complaint. Way better feel than my K2 Boa Riders. I can't wait for the snow


----------

